# Recommended External Filter for a 30L?



## Michael W (2 Dec 2013)

Hi guys I'm currently saving up money, trying to get a external filter for my 30L shrimp tank as my current internal filter isn't doing too well and I'm not too happy with its flow. Do you guys having any suggestions on external filters? If anyone can think of a decent internal one please list it too, I wouldn't mind considering internals.

Thanks in advance,

Michael.


----------



## DrRob (2 Dec 2013)

I've got a simple eheim classic 2213 running on my 30l. Mainly because I had one lying around admittedly, rather than any particularly thought out plan.


----------



## dw1305 (2 Dec 2013)

Hi all





DrRob said:


> simple eheim classic 2213 running on my 30l


 I like these as well, you can get them cheap second hand via EBAY, or the new ones are badged as "Eheim Classic 250 External Filter".

cheers Darrel


----------



## Michael W (2 Dec 2013)

Thanks Rob and Darrel, I think I'll go for it! Probably won't be able to replace the current one until Christmas but it shall be on my wish list.

Regards
Michael.


----------



## dw1305 (3 Dec 2013)

Hi all,
The great things about "Eheim Classics" are that you can get spares for them, and they are very simple. They just have one gasket (between the head and filter body), and the water goes in the bottom and out of the top, having passed through the filter media. They don't have a a priming button, but you don't need one, just suck on the outlet hose to get the water flowing under gravity into the filter, and when the water reaches the outlet hose turn the filter on, rock it backwards and forwards a couple of times (to purge any air) and you're done.   I have an inlet sponge and ceramic/glass rings in the filter, this way as long as you clean the inlet sponge/exposed hoses up every couple of weeks you can leave the filter un-opened for months at a time.  

I like to have double taps on the hoses (for ease of cleaning), but you don't need them. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## GreenNeedle (3 Dec 2013)

I use a 2211 on my 30ltr.  doesn't come with double taps though


----------



## prdad (4 Dec 2013)

Just dug my 15 year old 2213 out from behind the shed after a couple of years in the wilderness. Cleaned out the snails, mud and woodlice. Filled it with peat and LECA and turned it on - it works! Bombproof.


----------



## Michael W (4 Dec 2013)

Thanks guys I'm quite certain that this will be the filter I'll be getting, thanks for the information.


----------

